# Refinishing a fiberglass push pole???



## nick_briglia (Nov 28, 2008)

I was recently given a few yr old 18ft pole-cat push pole. My ? is has anyone ever refinshed one. The one Ihave has a leak in it somewhere and needs to be repainted and such. Anyone have a clue as to what kind of paint to use and how to seal it. Thanks for any suggestions or help.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

5200 the leak
sand with 800 grit
paint with spray paint make for washer & dryers

repete.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1227017870


I like marine tex for filling the hole.
It's an epoxy based product.


----------



## nick_briglia (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks alot guys im gonna sand it and fix the leak with marine tex stuff and spray it with the appliance paint. should i clear it as well???/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you use appliance paint, I see no need for clear coat.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 4, 2008)

As for coating it try some flex coat. Same stuff used on fishing rods. it is flexible and easy to work with. Careful if doing the whole pole though it can get slick as finishes go. And I agree with the marine tex no boat should be without the stuff


----------



## nick_briglia (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks alot guys i appreciate the info. What is the flex coat stuff your talking about and where can i get it? Does it go on like a resin or can it be sprayed on? Im plannin on sanding the whole pole down to the bare glass which isnt too much sanding cuz its only paint on there now and pretty much starting from scratch for the finish. I want it to be fairly durable and not break the bank as well. Again guys thanks for the info.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Thanks alot guys i appreciate the info.  What is the flex coat stuff your talking about and where can i get it?  Does it go on like a resin or can it be sprayed on?  Im plannin on sanding the whole pole down to the bare glass which isnt too much sanding cuz its only paint on there now and pretty much starting from scratch for the finish. I want it to be fairly durable and not break the bank as well. Again guys thanks for the info.


I started using the appliance enamel when I used to repair windsurf boards. It held up well and came in a spray can which was a much simpler and quicker repair than if I used Awlgrip.  It's a fiberglass pole - I wouldn't spend too much time or $$ on it.

CR/TSS


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 4, 2008)

It is a 2 part epoxy that can be brushed on. Just go light with it as it will be thin and you dont want it to run and have dried drips on the lower side when set. On fishing rods they turn the blanks to keep it moving evenly till it sets but I have used it on push poles and just went with a few thin coats lightly sanding between the set coats and it worked fine. You can get it through flexcoat.com they also have a new UV formula that may be better. It will hold up in direct sunlight a lot better over time. I would use the high build formula but give them a shout and ask what they recomend. Good luck with it and dont forget to build in some texture so the pole wont slip on you if the blank does not have any already





> Thanks alot guys i appreciate the info.  What is the flex coat stuff your talking about and where can i get it?  Does it go on like a resin or can it be sprayed on?  Im plannin on sanding the whole pole down to the bare glass which isnt too much sanding cuz its only paint on there now and pretty much starting from scratch for the finish. I want it to be fairly durable and not break the bank as well. Again guys thanks for the info.


----------

